# Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club Ride



## fboggs1986 (Jun 13, 2019)

Join us for our Oak Park ride! It will be held on Sunday July 14th meet at 10am ride at 11am. Meet up at Mills park which is at 217 Home ave Oak Park IL 60302. We will ride and grab some lunch along the way! See you there!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2019)

I was beginning to wonder Frank? Its been a while hasn't it? V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 7, 2019)

Bump! Week from today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 8, 2019)

Serviced up a couple bikes for the ride this weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42 (Jul 8, 2019)

This is always a great and fun ride, I’ll be there for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2019)

Have a great ride guys!!


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 13, 2019)

Count me and my lady in, any pubs along the way.[emoji605][emoji481][emoji482]it’s going to be hot [emoji3062] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 14, 2019)

Couldn’t ask for a better day! Thanks to everyone that came out was a great time!!

Frank




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 15, 2019)

Here’s some pics i took, it was a great ride yesterday had tons of fun and met great people! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

